
Show HN: How to increase Covid-19 test throughput by 46.5x - 0xfaded
https://wet-robots.ghost.io/how-to-increase-covid-19-testing-by/
======
0xfaded
This is likely an already known trick. However, if it isn't, it is a way that
computer science can be applied to greatly increase testing throughput and
proportionately reduce the cost of RT-PCR viral RNA testing.

Can someone with better knowledge either confirm the method is already known,
or perhaps comment on whether or not this would even work.

Thank you.

------
burning_hamster
You could make the method more robust by sacrificing a few bits for error
correction. For example, by using a Hamming code:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamming_code](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamming_code).

Also, PCR robotor already exist. Not many around though.

------
mooneater
That is assuming you can detect one part positive when mixed with 92 parts
negative?

